# Early Results



## matt267 PE (Nov 5, 2019)

Did anyone sign up for NCEES' early results pilot program? Someone in my office received an e-mail a few days ago. It was something about receiving preliminary results within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2019)

:banhim:


----------



## Rodeo_EIT (Nov 5, 2019)

That was real? I got that email too but thought it was a scam. I wonder if i can still sign up.


----------



## enrique_nola (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes, can confirm.  It was about the same fee as the exam cost to become a platinum member.  Needless to say I'm glad I signed up.  Beats waiting an extra couple weeks of waiting around.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh, yeah. I just signed up. Should be getting the results soon.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 5, 2019)

That's good to hear. Good luck.


----------



## Numbers25 PE (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm in no rush for the results, so I can sell my unused link.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT (Nov 5, 2019)

Can you do that?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2019)

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Can you do that?


Wire me 600$ and we can make it happen


----------



## Wow_PE! (Nov 5, 2019)

I got them all right plus the secret bonus question.  Now I can make fatty money


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 5, 2019)

I think something’s wrong with the system. I took the test in Oct. 2018, and I just got the email.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2019)

Same here, I took the test in April 2018 and FINALLY got my results. Sheesh!


----------



## MOULVV (Nov 6, 2019)

I didn't receive any email from NCEES except the survey


----------



## Rodeo_EIT (Nov 6, 2019)

MOULVV said:


> I didn't receive any email from NCEES except the survey


I think the early results pilot program email was for a random selected group. That is how i understand the email.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE (Nov 6, 2019)

Haha, all you who signed up are screwed. You didn’t read the fine print! You are going to be held to a higher standard, so you are less likely to pass. Good luck!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 7, 2019)

DilutedAr18 said:


> Haha, all you who signed up are screwed. You didn’t read the fine print! You are going to be held to a higher standard, so you are less likely to pass. Good luck!


Did you get an e-mail? Or, are you trolling? I don't think NCEES would hold different standards.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (Nov 7, 2019)

I remember them talking about this for the April administration but they pushed it out after a general meeting.  I wonder what happened in that meeting.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 7, 2019)

LOL


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE (Nov 7, 2019)

matt267 PE said:


> Did you get an e-mail? Or, are you trolling? I don't think NCEES would hold different standards.


You started the thread. You know.

Why would NCEES start an early results pilot program when they are transitioning over to CBT testing for all the P.E. exams?

I’ll ask your statement back to you. Do you think NCEES would hold different standards of release of test scores when at the point they would release early test scores, they wouldn’t have even had time to process and evaluate what questions had abnormal statistics?


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Nov 8, 2019)

Ah, the good ole subtle trolling, it is almost like humbletrolling.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT (Nov 10, 2019)

DilutedAr18 said:


> You started the thread. You know.
> 
> Why would NCEES start an early results pilot program when they are transitioning over to CBT testing for all the P.E. exams?
> 
> I’ll ask your statement back to you. Do you think NCEES would hold different standards of release of test scores when at the point they would release early test scores, they wouldn’t have even had time to process and evaluate what questions had abnormal statistics?


So you didn't sign up?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 12, 2019)

DilutedAr18 said:


> Do you think NCEES would hold different standards of release of test scores when at the point they would release early test scores, they wouldn’t have even had time to process and evaluate what questions had abnormal statistics?


I have no idea. But I assumed they were applying the CBT grading method to some of the paper exams.


----------



## Railroad Engineer (Nov 26, 2019)

So maybe I am going crazy but I swear I saw an email from NCEES this morning in my email then it mysteriously disappeared... results soon?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 26, 2019)

matt267 PE said:


> Did anyone sign up for NCEES' early results pilot program? Someone in my office received an e-mail a few days ago. It was something about receiving preliminary results within 2-3 weeks.


I saw that, but you had to sign up before the test. If you want to sign up after the test you had to pay an expedite fee.


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Nov 26, 2019)

So. Many. Weak. Attempts.


----------

